# MacSword



## jbergsing

Getting my new Mac in a few weeks. In my research, I found MacSword and was wondering if anyone has any experience with it and their thoughts???

Thanks!


----------



## jfschultz

I have found MacSword to be a good basic Bible program.

It is the Mac branch of the Sword Project. This is an open source project that builds a cross-platform Bible program back end to access the text files. The various implementations extend this by adding the front end that present the text to the user. This approach makes many versions available. They have even obtained OK's from some of the copyright holders to include versions (such as the ESV) at no charge that have fees on other Bible programs.


----------



## KMK

Can someone help me out. How do I add in the modules that I have downloaded? I can't make heads or tails out of the instructions.


----------



## danmpem

So is MacSword the Mac version of eSword?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

danmpem said:


> So is MacSword the Mac version of eSword?



I don't think so. Looks like an independent open source project.


----------



## jfschultz

KMK said:


> Can someone help me out. How do I add in the modules that I have downloaded? I can't make heads or tails out of the instructions.



I'll have to check after work, but they need to be in a specific location (somewhere in the MacSword folder if I recall correctly).


----------



## Civbert

danmpem said:


> So is MacSword the Mac version of eSword?


Nope. MacSword is based on the SWORD project from the CrossWire Bible Society. That's not the same as e-Sword by Rick Meyers. Both are freeware, but e-Sword is neither open source or cross-platform. Both are excellent programs.


----------



## jbergsing

That's good news. Now I've found a decent bible program for the Mac when i order it in a few weeks!


----------



## Kevin Lewis

*Logos for Mac*

Logos is in development for the Mac. I currently use Logos and will be switching to a mac in the near future.
See here Logos for the Mac Screenshots


----------



## wraezor

I use the Linux version of the SWORD Project. Works very well. Includes a handy "Personal Commentary" module for adding your own study notes. Modules are simple to add, just go to the module browser in the application and 'install' whichever suit your fancy, or you can hunt down additional ones manually online if you want.


----------



## jfschultz

jfschultz said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out. How do I add in the modules that I have downloaded? I can't make heads or tails out of the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check after work, but they need to be in a specific location (somewhere in the MacSword folder if I recall correctly).
Click to expand...


Under the Applications folder, I have a MacSword folder. MacSword is in that folder a Modules folder is also in there. The bible versions downloaded from the Sword site go into that Modules folder.


----------



## KMK

jfschultz said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out. How do I add in the modules that I have downloaded? I can't make heads or tails out of the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check after work, but they need to be in a specific location (somewhere in the MacSword folder if I recall correctly).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under the Applications folder, I have a MacSword folder. MacSword is in that folder a Modules folder is also in there. The bible versions downloaded from the Sword site go into that Modules folder.
Click to expand...


Got it working! Thanks for the help. Now I have a program that I can use on my laptop when I do not have wireless access!


----------

